# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Black Ghost Knife is "curling" at the tail



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello,

So, I've got this cute little black ghost knife. I've had him for several months and he seems to be doing quite well, except his tail is curled under himself. I believe someone bit it off at one time - I had him in a tank with a fire eel and a school of tiger barbs, among others. It has grown back and looks fine, however, I thought maybe he was under too much stress in that tank. So about a month ago I moved him into my 60 gallon hex - he's in there with neons, kuhli loaches, a couple of gobi cats and a pleco. But his tail is curling even worse - now, even his back near the tail is curling underneath him like a hook.

What could be wrong?

Details: He has a couple of hiding spaces and lives in a cave. There are a few live plants in the tank - nothing spectacular, but they're healthy. And the other inhabitants are completely non-aggressive. I feed him frozen bloodworms every few days - I was feeding daily but he just wasn't eating them that often. He is growing and looks very healthy other than that tail. Tank temp runs about 81 degrees.

Any advice on how I can help him would be appreciated.


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello,

So, I've got this cute little black ghost knife. I've had him for several months and he seems to be doing quite well, except his tail is curled under himself. I believe someone bit it off at one time - I had him in a tank with a fire eel and a school of tiger barbs, among others. It has grown back and looks fine, however, I thought maybe he was under too much stress in that tank. So about a month ago I moved him into my 60 gallon hex - he's in there with neons, kuhli loaches, a couple of gobi cats and a pleco. But his tail is curling even worse - now, even his back near the tail is curling underneath him like a hook.

What could be wrong?

Details: He has a couple of hiding spaces and lives in a cave. There are a few live plants in the tank - nothing spectacular, but they're healthy. And the other inhabitants are completely non-aggressive. I feed him frozen bloodworms every few days - I was feeding daily but he just wasn't eating them that often. He is growing and looks very healthy other than that tail. Tank temp runs about 81 degrees.

Any advice on how I can help him would be appreciated.


----------



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

What else does he get to eat besides frozen bloodworms?


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

Just frozen bloodworms. Is there something else I can or should be feeding him??


----------



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah...at this point you may not be able to reverse what's happened, but you MIGHT be able to keep it from getting worse. It's probably an issue with vitamin C.

Get some chopped earthwoms into his diet, as well as mysis shrimp. Anything else he'll eat, as well.


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm sorry, I forgot I had posted this! Thank you for your response, I appreciate it. I assume I can buy chopped earthworms and/or mysis shrimp at a pet store?


----------



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

The worms you can buy at any bait shop, or collect them yourself. You get to do the chopping. Yum. ;-)

Mysis should be available at any good fish store.


----------

